# New question now!



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok so since someone has told me that the breeder I am getting my first rats from has mislabeled some of her rats colors/varieties... could someone take a look at HGLR and look under the litters page, at the top the litter that was born August 14th, and please tell me what color the parents are? It says they are Wheaten, but I've havent seen it on any of the color/variety pages that I have printed out from various sites.

Now I''m just wondering. I'm still gonna get the babies but I just wanna make sure I know what color they/ their parents are. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a question for you - are you getting the babies to breed, and are they aware of this if so? Judging from the site, they don't appear to sell rats on a breeder contract (which is good, as they are still new to the breeding game), though I could be wrong. They aren't "established" in terms of years, and so the rat lines aren't either. Also, a rattery that won't mentor first, sell a breeder pair after a long period of time is a breeder I'd be weary of.

I've never heard of the color "Wheaten" but others may have more input.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

No I'm not looking to breed these guys. I am waayyyyy to inexperienced for that right now. 
These two boys will just be my buddies. No breeding for them, but probably some pet shows!! I just wanted to know.. well because I'm a curious gal and want to know what colors they are. lol.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Good! Just checking then. 

That said, I can't find anything about "Wheaten" as a color. :?:


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Darn.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

It looks to me like Mitchell is a siamese (or himi) fawn. I have never heard of wheaten being a variety. Spalsh looks like a fawn to me as well. That could be my computer settings making them look more orange then they are though if they do not have an orange tint I would just call them beiges.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you! hmmmm... this is rather disappointing. I thought I had found a good breeder. Now I know for next time I guess.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i would definitely look into other breeders LoL. That said have you thought about adopting from a rescue rather than buying a baby or two from a breeder?


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea i actually have. I will probably adopt my next rat, once I get settled with my little boys. 

There's a beautiful brown guy at a shelter about 30 minutes away and I am so tempted to get him but I havent bought a cage yet and I dont want to get overwhelmed since I'm already commited to the two little boys. Sooooo tempted though. maybe I'll talk my hubby into it. He's my voice of reason when it comes to animals. Without him I'd have 10 dogs, 10 cats, and lots and lots of bunnies, rats, and hamsters. lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL I am the same way. My husband keeps me grounded when it comes to our animals ehre I am with 23 rats, 3 cats, and 3 fish in a two bedroom apartment LoL


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

Wheaten is an agouti based Siamese Burmese rat. It's a fairly new variety to the US but it is quite established in the UK.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh wow, I'm jealous.

I live in a house but only have 4 dogs. I sure that will all change soon. I'm sure my husband won't be able to resist a little rattie face.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

deercreekrattery said:


> Wheaten is an agouti based Siamese Burmese rat. It's a fairly new variety to the US but it is quite established in the UK.



Really? Wow. thanks. So those weren't the mislabeled ones?


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

No, those were not mislabeled.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------

